# "Stuff" from back home that you miss?



## mrg5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, just curious...is there anything from "back home" that you miss, and can't get in AD?

Like, favorite shoes, personal hygeine items, clothing items, a particular brand of something, etc?

Is there anything you wish you stocked up on and brought with you to AD so it would last until your next trip back home?

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

We are moving to Dubai soon, so what things would you advice to stock of from US before coming?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Butteries (AKA Aberdeen Rolls/Rowies)


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

This might be fairly esoteric, but if you are a guitarist, the bulk of the stuff over here is aimed primarily at heavy metal, particuarly the amps.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

OXO. It is a spread similar to Marmite but is not as salty. And lets not forget Crosse & Blackwell mayonaise! And maize porridge of course. Yes, I'm a South African and I love food.


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

MikkiD said:


> OXO. It is a spread similar to Marmite but is not as salty. And lets not forget Crosse & Blackwell mayonaise! And maize porridge of course. Yes, I'm a South African and I love food.


mmm... just had some C&B with my egg mayo this morning... I am going to miss that stuff!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I miss taco cabana, Ihop for late night drunken feasts and umm oh wait you said stuff... well I'd still like to go for a nice cabana bowl mmMMm


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I miss taco cabana, Ihop for late night drunken feasts and umm oh wait you said stuff... well I'd still like to go for a nice cabana bowl mmMMm


taco cabana breakfast - eggs mexicana... i missss that
james coney island chilli dogs with extra onion


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

mexican food, in general

another thing that i find extremely annoying, especially in a country this hot, is a lack of decent antiperspirants/deodorants. That roll-on **** is crap. 

hmm...what else...fast internet, that i dont have to pay a bajillion dollars for


----------



## redz (Nov 12, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Butteries (AKA Aberdeen Rolls/Rowies)
> 
> Oh yeah, you can't beat a buttery from the late night bakery on the way home!! There's probably a recipe somewhere - not the same tho I guess.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Cola-Kubes!!! I love those sweets and i cant find them anywhere here!


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Sausage in batter and chips on a drunken walk home after watching a game of rugby in Cardiff.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

*‘‘Walkers*’’ potato chips, not bloody *‘‘lays’’ *


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Aberdeen Butteries
Traditional Aberdeen butter yeast rolls.
450g (1lb) Plain Flour 
350ml (12floz) Water, tepid 
225g (8oz) Butter 
110g (4oz) Lard 
25g (1oz) Yeast or ½ tbsp Dried Yeast 
1 tbsp Sugar 
Pinch Salt

Pre-heat oven to 190°C: 375°F: Gas 5. 
Sift flour and salt together. 
Cream yeast with sugar, when it bubbles, add to flour with water. 
Mix well, cover, allow to stand in a warm place until doubled in volume. 
Cream butter and lard together, divide into three parts. 
Roll the dough on a lightly floured surface, roll out into long strip. 
Place a third of butter and lard mixture into the centre of the pastry strip. 
Fold over from each end like an envelope. 
Roll the dough, repeat the above technique until all butter and lard mixture is used up. 
Cut in rounds place on floured baking sheet, leaving at least 2 inches between each to allow for expansion. 
Cover and allow to stand in a warm place until doubled in volume for around 45 minutes. 
Bake for 20 minutes. 
Makes about 15 rolls.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Aberdeen Butteries
> Traditional Aberdeen butter yeast rolls.
> 450g (1lb) Plain Flour
> 350ml (12floz) Water, tepid
> ...


I know what I'm doing tomorrow 

Rowies :clap2:


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

Competent peers, staff


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sean_C said:


> Competent peers, staff


I do wish you would make up your mind where you are from 
Ahmad Bin RashidAlOtaibi/ Sean_C /D-Xpat or whatever you choose to call yourself next


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

*what i miss*



mrg5150 said:


> Hi, just curious...is there anything from "back home" that you miss, and can't get in AD?
> 
> Like, favorite shoes, personal hygeine items, clothing items, a particular brand of something, etc?
> 
> ...


CROSS & BLACKWELL MAYO!! and you cannot get it anywhere-peops in the know are disadvantaged!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Being able to walk everywhere.........there are pavements at home and people try not to run you over!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Bringing stuff from America*



Whitedove said:


> We are moving to Dubai soon, so what things would you advice to stock of from US before coming?


You can pretty much get what you need but as this post suggests, it's a matter of getting the brands you want. For instance, I use Crest Spinbrush toothbrushes, which you can't find out here.

We stayed in a hotel initially and had to bring some power transformers with adjustable wattage for small electricals. They have those here but when you first arrive, you might not know where to get them.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Depression due to 5 months a year (at least) of utterly miserable weather
It being dark on the way to and the way home from work
My old flat in London that was only slightly larger than a postage stamp, had to be shared with lots and lots of mice and cost most of my paltry wages
My paltry wages
The constant threat of violence on the streets and in the schools (6 kids in one of the London schools I taught at arrested for murder in the year that I was there)
Actually, come to think of it, I'm utterly ecstatic that I moved here...


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

i miss... Pyrenees bread, people being themselves, whole foods, buying a decent bottle of wine in the nearest market, wine tasting, driving (without fear), my creativity, nature, fresh air, all 4 seasons, in n' out burger, humbleness, a good local music shop where i can pick up anything from the latest to the oldest cd-vinyl, the smell and tingling of snow about to fall, the beautiful silence of the snow that fell, animals, butterflies, swimming in an ocean that doesn't feel dead. matte lattes, the excitement of looking out for highway patrols, driving to cambria CA, little boutiques and unique stores, the smell of the mountains pine trees and that crisp air mixed with a fire burning somewhere., pedestrian walking paths, and the people who don't park on them. a cheap drink thats not watered down, tres generation tequila, a good ol strong margarita, littering fines, the clubs in la and denver + the music scene in general that catered to all types not just top 10 etc...

there is soo much i miss, i have also grown to love a couple things here, and when i leave i am sure i will know what they are, for now its the welsh bff, and all my friends i wouldn't have made in the states, plus its nice to know i can love my country so much,


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mrg5150 said:


> Hi, just curious...is there anything from "back home" that you miss, and can't get in AD?
> 
> Like, favorite shoes, personal hygeine items, clothing items, a particular brand of something, etc?
> 
> ...


Yep, my dog, but that should be sorted soon!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Cambria*



julzandrews said:


> i miss... Pyrenees bread, people being themselves, whole foods, buying a decent bottle of wine in the nearest market, wine tasting, driving (without fear), my creativity, nature, fresh air, all 4 seasons, in n' out burger, humbleness, a good local music shop where i can pick up anything from the latest to the oldest cd-vinyl, the smell and tingling of snow about to fall, the beautiful silence of the snow that fell, animals, butterflies, swimming in an ocean that doesn't feel dead. matte lattes, the excitement of looking out for highway patrols, driving to cambria CA, little boutiques and unique stores, the smell of the mountains pine trees and that crisp air mixed with a fire burning somewhere., pedestrian walking paths, and the people who don't park on them. a cheap drink thats not watered down, tres generation tequila, a good ol strong margarita, littering fines, the clubs in la and denver + the music scene in general that catered to all types not just top 10 etc...
> 
> there is soo much i miss, i have also grown to love a couple things here, and when i leave i am sure i will know what they are, for now its the welsh bff, and all my friends i wouldn't have made in the states, plus its nice to know i can love my country so much,


Cambria and Central CA wine country is definitely a good memory. 

Also, American style mayonnaise for my tuna sandwiches. Can't find it yet. Maybe Safestway.


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

i love eggsalad and tuna sandwiches, but i don't like mayo on anything else. the thing is only best foods, right!? like its all i know, but i was craving a tuna sandwich and saw that there was no imported mayo, and i grabbed a small kraft bottle and found that it tasted alright, i think it was that diet mayo that made even attempting any-other mayonnaise a difficult task...

yeah miss ca.


----------



## Acacia32 (Nov 10, 2009)

I miss the rain :/


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Acacia32 said:


> I miss the rain :/


I concur...defo miss the rain. I also miss a proper blue sky and the stars. Oh and smokeless pubs and clubs!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

The "Pink Bear" from Bundaberg
Vegimite
Darrel Lea Licorice
Fountain Tomato Sauce
Fountain BBQ Sauce
Mint sauce
SPC baked beans and spagetti
Minties
"Real" soft bread ..... and 
The weird and sometimes twisted humor from other Australians who can spin a yarn and keep a straight face ....


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> The "Pink Bear" from Bundaberg Clever fellows very clever - what about drop bears? he he
> Vegimite I am told you can get that here at some spinneys
> Darrel Lea Licorice what about Haighs?
> Fountain Tomato Sauce and a proper snag
> ...


 Yup drop bears work here too!


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

a bite of the angus burger from mickey D, or just a big mac meal or a whopper on the go. the real stuff made of real beef and fries cooked in beef based oil! yummmm

- - - - - -


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

*m&s*



vincetruong said:


> You can pretty much get what you need but as this post suggests, it's a matter of getting the brands you want. For instance, I use Crest Spinbrush toothbrushes, which you can't find out here.
> 
> We stayed in a hotel initially and had to bring some power transformers with adjustable wattage for small electricals. They have those here but when you first arrive, you might not know where to get them.


Random question, which i cant get answered. Is the marks and spencers in dubai a supermarket, or just a shop? im going to struggle without count on us mash lol


----------



## meri_gadi (Dec 15, 2009)

i miss, "Irn-Bru"... Cant ever seem to find it...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

meri_gadi said:


> i miss, "Irn-Bru"... Cant ever seem to find it...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/20722-irn-bru.html


----------



## meri_gadi (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers buddy... i will be hunting in those places... 
p.s: been many Spinneys and never found it...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

meri_gadi said:


> cheers buddy... i will be hunting in those places...
> p.s: been many Spinneys and never found it...



There are other supermarkets. 

If you can't find something in Spinneys, try Choitrams, Park N Shop or Safestways (esp for US goods).

-


----------



## Auria (Dec 22, 2009)

There is a great smokeless pub in old town.It's a sports bar called Nezesaussi they also show the NFL games on Fox it's great


----------

